# Crappiest Songs of All Time



## William Joyce (Jun 30, 2008)

I was in the drugstore today and heard "Drive," by the Cars.  It is without doubt one of the dumbest songs I've ever heard.  It's not even sung by the main guy.  It's like some guy in the band really wanted to sing once, so they let him.

Other crappiest songs of all time:

* "We Didn't Start the Fire", by Billy Joel.  This song is just plain gay.

* "My Humps", by the Black-Eyed Peas.

* "Happy to Be Stuck With You", by Huey Lewis and the News.

Others?


----------



## William Joyce (Jul 9, 2008)

Nothing?  Negativity, people, please!


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh man dont get me started haha


How bout Honkytonk Badonkadonk?
WTF!!!!!!!!!!  I just wanna slap that big dumb bastard everytime I hear it


----------



## Anguille (Jul 9, 2008)

*Confederate Anthem  *

by Johnny Rebel

Oh, I'm a good ol rebel,
Now thats just what I am,
And for this yankee nation,
I do not give a damn.
I'm glad I fought again'er,
I only wished we won.
I aint asked any pardon for anything I've done.

I hates the yankee nation and eveything they do.
I hates the declaration of independence, too.
I hates the glorious union, tis' dripping with our blood.
I hates the striped banner, and fit it all I could

I rode with Robert E. Lee,
For three years, thereabout.
Got wounded in four places,
And I starved at point lookout.
I cotch' the Roomatism a
Campin' in the snow.
But I killed a chance of Yankees
And I'd like to kill some more.

Three hundred thousand Yankees
Is stiff in southern dust.
We got three hundred thousand
Before they conquered us
They died of Southern Fever
And southern steel and shot
I wish there were three million
Instead of what we got.
I can't pick up my musket
And fight 'um down no more
But I ain't gonna love 'um
Now that is certain sure
And I don't want no pardon
For what I was and am
I won't be reconstruted
And I do not give a damn

Oh, I'm a good old rebel,
Now thats just what I am,
And for this yankee nation,
I do no give a damn.
I'm glad I fought again'er,
I only wished we won.
I aint asked any pardon for anything I've done.
I aint asked any pardon for anything I've done.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 9, 2008)

Now this is a thread I can really enjoy.

Feliz Navidad immediately springs to mind.

Tom Sawyer - Rush

Anything at all by Bob Seger or Nickelback


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2008)

Ebony and Ivory


----------



## Ravi (Jul 9, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> Ebony and Ivory




That Willie Nelson/Julio Iglasias duet.


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 9, 2008)

lol "To all the girls I've loved before' ?


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 9, 2008)

"My girl likes to party all the time" by Eddie Murphy

"Love Shack" by the B52's

"Indian Outlaw"  by Tim Mcgraw


----------



## jillian (Jul 9, 2008)

Seasons in the Sun -- Terry Jacks -- worst song ever.

Alone Again Naturally -- double yuckie....

Break My Stride -- Matthew Wilder -- feh!


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 9, 2008)

Europe - The Final Countdown
Led Zep - Stairway to Heaven
U2 - Where the Streets Have No Name
Soft Cell - Tainted Love
Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit 
Eddie Murphy - Party All The Time
Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2 U
Warrant - Cherry Pie
WHAM - Wake Me Up Before You Go Go


----------



## jillian (Jul 9, 2008)

Awwww...come on! Tainted Love is my fave one-hit wonder of all time. lol...


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 9, 2008)

That is one of the things that if I find out about a woman I date (liking any of those songs) it is time for a break-up

I once had a date when I was young that put Tainted Love as a choice in her juke box selections.... I shook my head, finished my beer, and promptly just walked away... picked up another woman.. and left


----------



## jillian (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, luckily, no one ever dumped me for my choice of songs.


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 9, 2008)

"Sister Christian" -Night Ranger

"Here I Go Again" -Whitesnake

"Down Under" -Men At Work

"Footloose" - Kenny Loggins (anything by Loggins for that matter)

"We are the World" -Various Artists

"If you Wanna be My Lover" -Spice Girls

"MMM Bop" -Hanson

"Straight Up" -Paula Abdul

"Informer" - Snow

"Unskinny Bop" -Poison (pretty much any song that has the word bop in it sucks)

"Every Rose Has it's Thorn" -Poison



*"RIGHT NOW" -VAN HAGAR*


----------



## Glori.B (Jul 9, 2008)

DiamondDave said:


> That is one of the things that if I find out about a woman I date (liking any of those songs) it is time for a break-up
> 
> I once had a date when I was young that put Tainted Love as a choice in her juke box selections.... I shook my head, finished my beer, and promptly just walked away... picked up another woman.. and left



wow.  that's deeeep. lol


----------



## Glori.B (Jul 9, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Now this is a thread I can really enjoy.



haha! figures!  



first thing that comes to mind is "oh mickey, you're so fine..."
can't stand it. whoever it is, i don't even know...

"hey mickey!"  ugh


----------



## jillian (Jul 9, 2008)

Toni Basil.


----------



## Glori.B (Jul 9, 2008)

jillian said:


> Toni Basil.



is that who it is?  thanks!

no offense to anyone who enjoys it, i find it annoying.


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 9, 2008)

anyone who enjoys that deserves to be offended

"whip It" by Devo

Im gonna keep adding at least one everytime I comment haha cause I can't stop thinking of crappy music now.


----------



## Glori.B (Jul 9, 2008)

Nemo Securus said:


> anyone who enjoys that deserves to be offended
> 
> "whip It" by Devo
> 
> Im gonna keep adding at least one everytime I comment haha cause I can't stop thinking of crappy music now.




i enjoy "love shack" is that bad?


----------



## Gunny (Jul 9, 2008)

Nemo Securus said:


> anyone who enjoys that deserves to be offended
> 
> "whip It" by Devo
> 
> Im gonna keep adding at least one everytime I comment haha cause I can't stop thinking of crappy music now.



Yeah except you've got a whole list of songs I like in ones you don't.  I can't even imagine WHAT you must listen to.


----------



## jillian (Jul 9, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> i enjoy "love shack" is that bad?



It's ok! I like it too. lol...

Now Achy Brakey Heart... THAT'S a terrible song.


----------



## Glori.B (Jul 9, 2008)

jillian said:


> It's ok! I like it too. lol...
> 
> Now Achy Brakey Heart... THAT'S a terrible song.



agreed!


----------



## Gunny (Jul 9, 2008)

Empty Glass -- Gary Stewart


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 9, 2008)

jillian said:


> It's ok! I like it too. lol...
> 
> Now Achy Brakey Heart... THAT'S a terrible song.



Now THERE we agree.... 

But Tainted Love..??? If you ever are in MD, and see a tattooed guy whose friends are calling him (me) Augie... no matter how hot you think I am... remind me it's you and don't ask me out


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 9, 2008)

Glori.B said:


> i enjoy "love shack" is that bad?



Ok Ill let you slide on love shack but tainted love?  I guess we all have our guilty pleasures


"Genie in a Bottle" -Christina Aguilera


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 9, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> Yeah except you've got a whole list of songs I like in ones you don't.  I can't even imagine WHAT you must listen to.



You have absolutely got to humor me gunny and please please please tell me what songs I named that you like.



"Barbie Girl" -Aqua


----------



## Ninja (Jul 9, 2008)

Ohio Express - Yummy Yummy Yummy

Limp Bizkit's cover of "Behind Blue Eyes" is fucking gay


----------



## Ninja (Jul 9, 2008)

William Joyce said:


> * "My Humps", by the Black-Eyed Peas.



Come on Bill, you wouldn't play with Fergie's lovely lady lumps?


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 9, 2008)

Ninja said:


> Ohio Express - Yummy Yummy Yummy
> 
> Limp Bizkit's cover of "Behind Blue Eyes" is fucking gay



Amen on the Limp Bizkit...what a bunch a wannabes


how about

"You Can Dance if You Want To" -Men At Work

"All out of Love" -Air Supply

"I Would Do Anything For Love" -Meatloaf

"Dream Weaver" -REO Speedwagon


----------



## Ninja (Jul 9, 2008)

LOL. I remember going though my grandma's garage a while back and coming across her Air Supply 8-track collection


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jul 10, 2008)

Gwen Stefani - Hollaback girl.

That song pisses me off every time it comes on the radio.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 10, 2008)

Nemo Securus said:


> Amen on the Limp Bizkit...what a bunch a wannabes
> 
> 
> how about
> ...



First... it is not "You Can Dance if You Want To"... it is "Safety Dance"
Second... It is not Men at Work, it is Men without Hats
Third... REO Never sang Dream Weaver... that was Gary Wright




jeez....


----------



## editec (Jul 10, 2008)

Any song that tells me how cool truck drivers are and how much they miss their baby pretty much makes me want to hurl.


----------



## Gunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Nemo Securus said:


> You have absolutely got to humor me gunny and please please please tell me what songs I named that you like.
> 
> 
> 
> "Barbie Girl" -Aqua




Sorry, wrong guy.  You new guys all look alike for awhile.

I DO like Sister Christian and Love Shack though; although, I must say I think I have only seen the Love Shack video.  I don't recall ever hearing it on the radio.

You can have that Trace Adkins song.  I was like WTF is THIS? first time I heard it.  I thought is was a song about Donkey Kong.


----------



## Shattered (Jul 10, 2008)

DiamondDave said:


> *That is one of the things that if I find out about a woman I date (liking any of those songs) it is time for a break-up*
> 
> I once had a date when I was young that put Tainted Love as a choice in her juke box selections.... I shook my head, finished my beer, and promptly just walked away... picked up another woman.. and left



You gay now?  I don't know any woman of any age (that has heard of everything on your list) that doesn't like at least half of those songs.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 10, 2008)

Shattered said:


> You gay now?  I don't know any woman of any age (that has heard of everything on your list) that doesn't like at least half of those songs.



They're out there... you just have to look for the ones with an IQ over 50


----------



## Anguille (Jul 10, 2008)

DiamondDave said:


> That is one of the things that if I find out about a woman I date (liking any of those songs) it is time for a break-up
> 
> I once had a date when I was young that put Tainted Love as a choice in her juke box selections.... I shook my head, finished my beer, and promptly just walked away... picked up another woman.. and left



And you left me with the bill, you tainted bum!


----------



## manifold (Jul 10, 2008)

Stand - REM.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 10, 2008)

Anguille said:


> And you left me with the bill, you tainted bum!


----------



## manifold (Jul 10, 2008)

More than words - Extreme


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 10, 2008)

Honey, Bobby Goldboro...BARF!!!


----------



## manifold (Jul 10, 2008)

IMO, Love Shack is tolerable.  But Rock Lobster is TFG!


----------



## manifold (Jul 10, 2008)

But don't take my word for it, sacrifice 4 minutes of your time and see for yourself.

[youtube]szhJzX0UgDM[/youtube]


----------



## jillian (Jul 10, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> Honey, Bobby Goldboro...BARF!!!



I can't listen to that song. a) it's really bad; b) it makes me cry. lol....


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 10, 2008)

jillian said:


> I can't listen to that song. a) it's really bad; b) it makes me cry. lol....



why does it make you cry??

B52's ROCK!!!!!

Hall and Oates suck. I can't believe anybody has even bought their music...it's that bad....


----------



## jillian (Jul 10, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> why does it make you cry??
> 
> B52's ROCK!!!!!
> 
> Hall and Oates suck. I can't believe anybody has even bought their music...it's that bad....



It's the whole song about a dead person thing. 

I saw the B-52's at the first Earth Day in Central Park. They were a lot of fun.

Hall and Oates wasn't all that bad. The best song they did was actually one that never got radio airplay. It was called Serious Music on an album called Along The Red Ledge (I think it was their last album, actually). On the other hand, I haven't heard the song in like half my life, so it might be pretty bad if I heard it now.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 10, 2008)

jillian said:


> It's the whole song about a dead person thing.
> 
> I saw the B-52's at the first Earth Day in Central Park. They were a lot of fun.
> 
> Hall and Oates wasn't all that bad. The best song they did was actually one that never got radio airplay. It was called Serious Music on an album called Along The Red Ledge (I think it was their last album, actually). On the other hand, I haven't heard the song in like half my life, so it might be pretty bad if I heard it now.



There are certain bands that just don't do it for me........


----------



## jillian (Jul 10, 2008)

Dr Grump said:


> There are certain bands that just don't do it for me........



I hear ya. But we agree on some, eh?


----------



## Shogun (Jul 10, 2008)

interesting thread.  Certainly a testament to the subjective nature of music.

I wont list anything because I recognize my own love of extremely cheesy music.  Safety Dance?  Love it.  Party all the time by Eddie Murphy?  I actually used to mix that at parties back in college.  You should have seen the crowd reaction when i'd break out the milli vanilli.  


"So what are you doing back"

"Well, I set back and thought about the things we used to do.  It really meant a lot to me.  YOU mean a lot to me."

"I really mean that much to you?"

"GIRL, you know it's true"


----------



## Gunny (Jul 10, 2008)

You Picked a Fine Time to Leave Me Lucille -- Kenny Rogers


----------



## Gunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Every Rose Has Its Thorn -- Poison

Play That Funky Music Whiteboy -- Wild Cherry

In the Navy -- Village People


----------



## Gunny (Jul 10, 2008)

My Sharona -- Who the F--k cares?


----------



## Gunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Muskrat Love -- Captain & Tenielle


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 10, 2008)

Just throw in the 80s hair metal bands and you just about cover it:

Poison
Cinderella
Ratt
etc.
etc.
etc.

*shudder*


----------



## Shattered (Jul 10, 2008)

Steerpike said:


> Just throw in the 80s hair metal bands and you just about cover it:
> 
> Poison
> Cinderella
> ...



No offense, and I mean this in the nicest possible way, but...


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 10, 2008)

Just throw in all Grunge Bands and it about covers it... add to that "Nu-Metal" and that about covers the rest

And gunny... don't be messin with Toni Tennile... LOL


----------



## Gunny (Jul 11, 2008)

Steerpike said:


> Just throw in the 80s hair metal bands and you just about cover it:
> 
> Poison
> Cinderella
> ...



Tsk tsk ... dis'n an entire genre?  For shame.


----------



## Gunny (Jul 11, 2008)

DiamondDave said:


> Just throw in all Grunge Bands and it about covers it... add to that "Nu-Metal" and that about covers the rest
> 
> And gunny... don't be messin with Toni Tennile... LOL



She's ALL yours.  Both her and those teeth she could eat corn on the cob through a pickett fence with.  I wouldn't dream of depriving you of so much as one second ....


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2008)

i dunno.. i have always liked Cinderella.  glam rock?  sure.  But no decade is without its trends and fads.  I still won't wear flannel.


They were pretty bluesy anyway.


----------



## Paulie (Jul 11, 2008)

William Joyce said:


> I was in the drugstore today and heard "Drive," by the Cars.  It is without doubt one of the dumbest songs I've ever heard.  It's not even sung by the main guy.  It's like some guy in the band really wanted to sing once, so they let him.
> 
> Other crappiest songs of all time:
> 
> ...



Speaking of Black Eyed Peas, I'd say ANYTHING that Fergie's been putting out ranks among the worst.  She's building songs on spelling a specific word and creating a catchy jingle.  Maybe she thinks she's back at Kids Incorporated.

But lately, the worst songs of all time are basically anything my FM tuner has been spewing out.  It's gotten really bad this past year.  Our local modern rock station just turned into a classic rock/80's hair greatest hits station, and now we're just lucky enough to be thrown a bone with a random modern rock song.  Not that I dislike classic rock, but we already have 3 of those stations that have been in existence here for over 15 years.  I don't know how many times I can keep listening to the same old hits.  They won't even play obscure songs, it's just the hits.

One of the crappiest songs of all time that I can think of is a song by the White Stripes called My Doorbell.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 11, 2008)

My 5 y.o. daughter and I love Big Girls Don't Cry, though.


----------



## Paulie (Jul 11, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> My 5 y.o. daughter and I love Big Girls Don't Cry, though.



Did she write it?  I don't even know.  It's not as bad as her others because it's a serious song and she's not trying to play down to the demographic of teenie boppers.  Actually, I'll admit it's a good song.  I didn't even know it was her for a couple weeks of being a released single.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't know if she wrote it. I didn't even realize she sang it until it came on the other day and they actually said it was her. Could have knocked me over with a feather.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 11, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> She's ALL yours.  Both her and those teeth she could eat corn on the cob through a pickett fence with.  I wouldn't dream of depriving you of so much as one second ....



Exactly why you don't mess with Toni.. she'll circumcise you a second time from 6 feet away 

A whole different type of Muskrat Love


----------



## Gunny (Jul 11, 2008)

DiamondDave said:


> Exactly why you don't mess with Toni.. she'll circumcise you a second time from 6 feet away
> 
> A whole different type of Muskrat Love


----------



## Gunny (Jul 11, 2008)

Shogun said:


> i dunno.. i have always liked Cinderella.  glam rock?  sure.  But no decade is without its trends and fads.  I still won't wear flannel.
> 
> 
> They were pretty bluesy anyway.



Nobody's Fool is a pretty good song.

They sang another?


----------



## jillian (Jul 11, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> My Sharona -- Who the F--k cares?


----------



## DiamondDave (Jul 11, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> Nobody's Fool is a pretty good song.
> 
> They sang another?



I was always a fan of Gypsy Road and Bad Seamstress Blues


----------



## William Joyce (Jul 11, 2008)

Nemo Securus said:


> How bout Honkytonk Badonkadonk?



Oh, yeah... I thought this was kinda funny the FIRST time I heard it, then, it started to piss me off.  Musically, it's terrible.  Problem with most modern country is, a lot of the songs sound like the music was written in five minutes and the lyrics in three.

That's a shame 'cause good country is really good.  Bad country is really bad.

And can we ixnay on the country songs about someone with cancer?  It's like every other song now.


----------



## William Joyce (Jul 11, 2008)

Agree "Big Girls Don't Cry" is catchy... I think Fergie's a good singer.  Would like to play with her humps.  Just don't like "Humps" at all.

This may sound weird, but "Feliz Navidad" I kinda dig.  It's on my running mix tape, along with other odd Christmas selections like "O Holy Night" by Josh Groban, which gives me goosebumps.


----------



## William Joyce (Jul 11, 2008)

Paulitics said:


> Our local modern rock station just turned into a classic rock/80's hair greatest hits station, and now we're just lucky enough to be thrown a bone with a random modern rock song.  Not that I dislike classic rock, but we already have 3 of those stations that have been in existence here for over 15 years.  I don't know how many times I can keep listening to the same old hits.  They won't even play obscure songs, it's just the hits.



In the D.C. area we now have "The Globe," which tries to be cool and play modern rock, but I must note that 

* The Clash did many songs BESIDES "Rock the Casbah", for God's sake.

* Playing "Blister in the Sun" by the Violent Femmes over and over does not qualify as cool.  It just reveals you as WANTING to be cool.


----------



## Shattered (Jul 11, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> Nobody's Fool is a pretty good song.
> 
> They sang another?



Somebody Save Me
You Don't Know What You've Got Til It's Gone
Shake Me

They're obviously a 4-hit wonder.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> Nobody's Fool is a pretty good song.
> 
> They sang another?



for real..  heartbreak station, long cold winter and night songs really are pretty worthwhile albums to check out.


then again, I cut my teeth with 80s glam metal.  it's a guilty pleasure.


[youtube]YwYw3KeQ0YE[/youtube]


4 hit wonder my ass.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 11, 2008)

Shogun said:


> for real..  heartbreak station, long cold winter and night songs really are pretty worthwhile albums to check out.
> 
> 
> then again, I cut my teeth with 80s glam metal.  it's a guilty pleasure.
> ...



Doh my wife would love you, 80's glam metal hehe.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2008)

ill admit it.  I had a mullet back in the day.


----------



## Gunny (Jul 12, 2008)

Shogun said:


> for real..  heartbreak station, long cold winter and night songs really are pretty worthwhile albums to check out.
> 
> 
> then again, I cut my teeth with 80s glam metal.  it's a guilty pleasure.
> ...



Why feel guilty?  I admit ... I was a KISS fan in the 70s and I think *I* could have written some of their music and done better!

Some of the 80s glam rock I liked, but it was either good or horrible.  Any band with "white" (Great White, Whitesnake) should have been outlawed.  

Then there was Winger, Glass Tiger, Survivor ....

And I know I am going to offend the "cult," but ANYTHING by Rush SUCKED.  I can't change the station fast enough and it takes half a Led Zepplin or Pink Floyd CD to cleanse my brain from it.


----------



## jillian (Jul 12, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> Why feel guilty?  I admit ... I was a KISS fan in the 70s and I think *I* could have written some of their music and done better!
> 
> Some of the 80s glam rock I liked, but it was either good or horrible.  Any band with "white" (Great White, Whitesnake) should have been outlawed.
> 
> ...



A couple of the guys from Kiss grew up in my neighborhood, so people here were really into them. Kiss at MSG was one of my first concerts. I freely admit that I really liked them. And Beth is still one of the best power ballads ever. ;o)

I hated Rush and I think Zep is hugely overrated... although I didn't know any guy who ever played a guitar who didn't learn Stairway to Heaven.


----------



## Gunny (Jul 12, 2008)

William Joyce said:


> Oh, yeah... I thought this was kinda funny the FIRST time I heard it, then, it started to piss me off.  Musically, it's terrible.  Problem with most modern country is, a lot of the songs sound like the music was written in five minutes and the lyrics in three.
> 
> That's a shame 'cause good country is really good.  Bad country is really bad.
> 
> And can we ixnay on the country songs about someone with cancer?  It's like every other song now.



When the pop fans of the 70s gravitated to country in the 90s, country took on the 70s pop sound.  Quit a few artists broke into the genre with a "pure" country hit and "popped" up their crap later.  Garth Brooks, Shania Twain, Lonestar.

One thing I find interesting about country, is country isn't the same from the East to the West Coasts, and it's a whole 'nuther animal in Texas.  We have our own genre here that's a cross between heavy metal, Southern Rock and traditional C&W.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 12, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> Why feel guilty?  I admit ... I was a KISS fan in the 70s and I think *I* could have written some of their music and done better!
> 
> Some of the 80s glam rock I liked, but it was either good or horrible.  Any band with "white" (Great White, Whitesnake) should have been outlawed.
> 
> ...



HA!  whitesnake!


funny though, steve vai was the lead guitar in that band and we all know what kind of bad ass he is.  Though, I totally agree about whitesnake.  eeesh.


by the time Trixter came around it was over.  Still, in my opinion, the image of glam metal is really no worse than 90s grunge.  There was good music from both.  There was shitty music too.  


Kiss.  I was born too late to catch their 70s stuff.  Though, I DO have their Revenge album.  Always thought it was cool that Paul Stanly eventually played the phantom of the opera.


----------



## Shattered (Jul 12, 2008)

Shogun said:


> ill admit it.  I had a mullet back in the day.



Had?  Back in "the day"?  Aren't you like 20-ish something?


----------



## Shogun (Jul 12, 2008)

31.


----------



## Shattered (Jul 12, 2008)

Shogun said:


> 31.



Damn.. Here I thought I was old enough to be your mother.


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 12, 2008)

Shogun said:


> ill admit it.  I had a mullet back in the day.



Thats what I'm talking about, MULLET PRIDE


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 12, 2008)

My list off the top of my head:

"Horse With No Name"

"Jesus Put a Yodel in My Soul"

"Drop Kick Me Jesus Through the Goal Posts of Life"

Anything that thumps accompanied by repetitious lyrics
that inlcude 'ho' 'homey' or any part of the male or female
genitalia.

Anything louder than a departing squadron of fighter jets or
the start of a Nascar race.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 12, 2008)

manifold said:


> More than words - Extreme



HA!


That was the song my boyfriend at the time (1991?) picked to be "our song" along with I'll Stop The World And Melt With You.  


Gag a maggot on both...he also had a poster of Debbie Gibson on his wall surrounded by Christmas lights.  

AND HE WAS 27 YEARS OLD!!!!!!!!!!!!

That should have been my first sign to RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN like hell! 


Anyhoo...............

Did anyone nominate "Hey Micky You're so Fine" as the worst song ever yet?


----------



## random3434 (Jul 12, 2008)

Nemo Securus said:


> Thats what I'm talking about, MULLET PRIDE





Here in Indiana we still have the boys sprouting mullets..............


----------



## Shogun (Jul 12, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Damn.. Here I thought I was old enough to be your mother.



meh.. it happens.  my last board thought I was some cantankerous old 60 year old so....  it's all good.  

I miss the 80s sometimes.  California raisins to max headroom to alf to wheres the beef!


----------



## Shogun (Jul 12, 2008)

Nemo Securus said:


> Thats what I'm talking about, MULLET PRIDE


----------



## Shogun (Jul 12, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Here in Indiana we still have the boys sprouting mullets..............



yea.. we do too here in Missouri.


----------



## Shattered (Jul 12, 2008)

Shogun said:


> meh.. it happens.  my last board thought I was some cantankerous old 60 year old so....  it's all good.
> 
> I miss the 80s sometimes.  California raisins to max headroom to alf to wheres the beef!



Must be that lippy, teen angst disposition of yours.


----------



## jillian (Jul 12, 2008)

Shogun said:


> yea.. we do too here in Missouri.



How scary......


----------



## random3434 (Jul 12, 2008)

jillian said:


> How scary......




Maybe it's a Midwest thing.


----------



## Said1 (Jul 12, 2008)

jillian said:


> Break My Stride -- Matthew Wilder -- feh!




After reading that, I swear I threw up a little. *shudder*

I dislike this singer..........I forget hit name, from Great Big Sea - him and his stupid little bob hair doo just annoys the hell out of me! The other guys are great though

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6AvkyHCU7XU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6AvkyHCU7XU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## jillian (Jul 12, 2008)

Said1 said:


> After reading that, I swear I threw up a little. *shudder*
> 
> I dislike this singer..........I forget hit name, from Great Big Sea - him and his stupid little bob hair doo just annoys the hell out of me! The other guys are great though



sorry I made you shudder... lol... 

i didn't like the guy's bob either...


----------



## Gunny (Jul 13, 2008)

jillian said:


> A couple of the guys from Kiss grew up in my neighborhood, so people here were really into them. Kiss at MSG was one of my first concerts. I freely admit that I really liked them. And Beth is still one of the best power ballads ever. ;o)
> 
> I hated Rush and I think Zep is hugely overrated... although I didn't know any guy who ever played a guitar who didn't learn Stairway to Heaven.



LMAO.  Was the 2nd or 3rd song I learned to play.  House of the Rising Sun is ALWAYS first.


----------



## jillian (Jul 13, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> LMAO.  Was the 2nd or 3rd song I learned to play.  House of the Rising Sun is ALWAYS first.



lol... I learned The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down first. ;o)


----------



## Gunny (Jul 13, 2008)

jillian said:


> lol... I learned The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down first. ;o)



Hmph .... yankee.


----------



## jillian (Jul 13, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> Hmph .... yankee.



 I always thought that was a sympathic song.


----------



## William Joyce (Jul 13, 2008)

Great moment in music history:  Lynyrd Skynard in "Sweet Home Alabama" slamming Neil Young for "Southern Man."  Go to a show and the crowd goes NUTS about that.

Neil Young songs usually annoy me (Cinnamon Girl) but I will make an exception for "Keep on Rockin' in the Free World."


----------



## random3434 (Jul 13, 2008)

William Joyce said:


> Great moment in music history:  Lynyrd Skynard in "Sweet Home Alabama" slamming Neil Young for "Southern Man."  Go to a show and the crowd goes NUTS about that.
> 
> Neil Young songs usually annoy me (Cinnamon Girl) but I will make an exception for "Keep on Rockin' in the Free World."



Those are fighting words boy, Neil Young is THE MAN!

Southern man better keep your head
Dont forget what your good book said
Southern change gonna come at last
Now your crosses are burning fast
Southern man

I saw cotton and I saw black
Tall white mansions and little shacks.
Southern man when will you pay them back? 
I heard screamin and bullwhips cracking
How long? how long? 

Southern man better keep your head
Dont forget what your good book said
Southern change gonna come at last
Now your crosses are burning fast
Southern man

Lily belle, your hair is golden brown
Ive seen your black man comin round
Swear by God Im gonna cut him down!
I heard screamin and bullwhips cracking
How long? how long?



*Remember, this song was written in the 60's, released on "After the Gold Rush" in 1970,,,,, I'm SURE the South isn't like that anymore, right?


----------



## Gunny (Jul 13, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Those are fighting words boy, Neil Young is THE MAN!
> 
> Southern man better keep your head
> Dont forget what your good book said
> ...



Neil Young is an ignorant idealist moron that paints one-sided, revisionist pictures with his songs, and he can't sing worth crap.

I'd rather listen to Rush, and you can scroll up to see what I think of THEM.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 13, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> Neil Young is an ignorant idealist moron that paints one-sided, revisionist pictures with his songs, and he can't sing worth crap.
> 
> I'd rather listen to Rush, and you can scroll up to see what I think of THEM.



Limbaugh, or the band Rush? 


Yeah, I'm not surprised you don't like Mr. Young, it's not too shocking of a opinion on your part.


----------



## Gunny (Jul 13, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Limbaugh, or the band Rush?
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm not surprised you don't like Mr. Young, it's not too shocking of a opinion on your part.



Oh?  Know me, do you?  Or are you assuming?

I don't listen to either Rush.


----------



## Your Overlord (Jul 13, 2008)

I like just about everything by Rush
but some bad songs include
anything by Michael Bolten
ot Peter Cetera(chicago)
most everything in that "soft rock" or "rap" Genre'
Ozzy Osbourne doing the Bee Gees "stayin alive" was pretty Wretched too


----------



## random3434 (Jul 13, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> Oh?  Know me, do you?  Or are you assuming?
> 
> I don't listen to either Rush.




How about this guy?




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByGsHTlKmWk&feature=related]YouTube - Chet Atkins & Les Paul[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 13, 2008)

Chet Atkins is a legend.  He wouldn't be on anybody's least favorite list.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 13, 2008)

Foxfyre said:


> Chet Atkins is a legend.  He wouldn't be on anybody's least favorite list.




Exactly!


----------



## Gunny (Jul 14, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> How about this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not a fan of either; although, both are arguably two of the best guitar players and definitely pioneers in using electric guitars.

Which does not answer the questions asked in my previous post.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 14, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> I'm not a fan of either; although, both are arguably two of the best guitar players and definitely pioneers in using electric guitars.
> 
> Which does not answer the questions asked in my previous post.


\

Ah, it's just a gut feeling by your postings. I know you as well as you know me.


Don't think you'll be seeing this movie, eh?


CSNY Deja Vu Review - Read Variety's Analysis Of The Movie CSNY Deja Vu


----------



## Nemo Securus (Jul 14, 2008)

Your Overlord said:


> I like just about everything by Rush
> but some bad songs include
> anything by Michael Bolten
> ot Peter Cetera(chicago)
> ...



How bout Ozzy doin "take me out to the ball game"...priceless


----------



## Gunny (Jul 14, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> \
> 
> Ah, it's just a gut feeling by your postings. I know you as well as you know me.
> 
> ...



Really?  My gut feeling tells me you don't know jack shit and are jumping to conclusions with little to no information.  So to answer the specifics I DO know ...

Yes, I know plenty of ignorant yankees and liberals who actually believe the stereotypes about Southerners such as Neil Young's idiotic song portrays us as.

And yes, I know plenty of people who are quick to erroneously assume exactly where I stand in the political spectrum on all subjects simply because I stand to the right or left of them on one.

Other than that, you're just another newbie on this board and aside from those two aforementioned observations, I know nothing of you.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 14, 2008)

William Joyce said:


> Great moment in music history:  Lynyrd Skynard in "Sweet Home Alabama" slamming Neil Young for "Southern Man."  Go to a show and the crowd goes NUTS about that.
> 
> Neil Young songs usually annoy me (Cinnamon Girl) but I will make an exception for "Keep on Rockin' in the Free World."



dude, niel young is the fucking MAN.  Check out Greendale.  

And, that whole lynerd skynerd thing didn't rock Young's boat at all.  Listen to the lyrics.  Considering that the 60s still was a time of open lynching of blacks id say the song is spot on.  This was a rock n roll feud that Wasn't.

Besides, if im not mistaken, both music acts were actually quite find of each others music.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 14, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> Neil Young is an ignorant idealist moron that paints one-sided, revisionist pictures with his songs, and he can't sing worth crap.
> 
> I'd rather listen to Rush, and you can scroll up to see what I think of THEM.



there are a lot of people who can't sing worth a crap that still have moving music.  You can call him an ignorant idealist all you want but the FACT remains that his description of the south during the 60s was accurate as hell.


----------



## Your Overlord (Jul 14, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> Really?  My gut feeling tells me you don't know jack shit and are jumping to conclusions with little to no information.  So to answer the specifics I DO know ...
> 
> Yes, I know plenty of ignorant yankees and liberals who actually believe the stereotypes about Southerners such as Neil Young's idiotic song portrays us as.
> 
> ...



I hope Neil Young will remember-A southern man don't need him around anyhow.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 14, 2008)

Speaking of Skynerd, Simple Man is my absolute favorite.


'twas my very first concert ever.  '91 at Riverport.


----------



## Gunny (Jul 14, 2008)

Shogun said:


> there are a lot of people who can't sing worth a crap that still have moving music.  You can call him an ignorant idealist all you want but the FACT remains that his description of the south during the 60s was accurate as hell.



I lived in the South during the 60s and I disagree that his lyrics are or were accurate.  Not even close.  I do love it though that people who never lived in the South are always the ones who think they have know what the Hell was going on ... like Neil Young ... and a lot of yankees. 

He took the stereotype of the bad actors and protrayed them as norm.  Lest we forget, the largest KKK chapter in US history was in Indiana, not the South, and the NATION, not just a region, portrayed and accepted them as heroes and do-gooders.  Racism was accepted in this NATION.  Yet, just as with the Civil War -- the US gets villified the most for slavery when most countries had slaves, we were just one of the last -- the last holdouts were in the Deep South so every Southern person gets branded by their actions.

And I call that bullshit.

And I do agree the ability to sing is not required to be a successful musician, but Neil Young's voice just happens to be one that grates on my nerves.  Like Neil Purt's (sp.)


----------



## Your Overlord (Jul 14, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> I lived in the South during the 60s and I disagree that his lyrics are or were accurate.  Not even close.  I do love it though that people who never lived in the South are always the ones who think they have know what the Hell was going on ... like Neil Young ... and a lot of yankees.
> 
> He took the stereotype of the bad actors and protrayed them as norm.  Lest we forget, the largest KKK chapter in US history was in Indiana, not the South, and the NATION, not just a region, portrayed and accepted them as heroes and do-gooders.  Racism was accepted in this NATION.  Yet, just as with the Civil War -- the US gets villified the most for slavery when most countries had slaves, we were just one of the last -- the last holdouts were in the Deep South so every Southern person gets branded by their actions.
> 
> ...



umm
that would be Peart
and actually he's the drummer
you might be speaking of Geddy Lee
your looking for the singer for Rush right?


----------



## Shogun (Jul 14, 2008)

dude.  I can name names here.  Willie Edwards Jr comes to mind.  it's a prety far stretch to blame yanks for the racist reputation of the south.  

Missouri is hardly Yankee land, btw.  Not that I was around during the 60s..  

and yea, i agree about his voice sometimes.  But, hey, the man could write great songs.  It's an acquired taste.. like Ole Willie Nelson and Tom Waits.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 14, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> I lived in the South during the 60s and I disagree that his lyrics are or were accurate.  Not even close.  I do love it though that people who never lived in the South are always the ones who think they have know what the Hell was going on ... like Neil Young ... and a lot of yankees.
> 
> He took the stereotype of the bad actors and protrayed them as norm.  Lest we forget, the largest KKK chapter in US history was in Indiana, not the South, and the NATION, not just a region, portrayed and accepted them as heroes and do-gooders.  Racism was accepted in this NATION.  Yet, just as with the Civil War -- the US gets villified the most for slavery when most countries had slaves, we were just one of the last -- the last holdouts were in the Deep South so every Southern person gets branded by their actions.
> 
> ...



Gunny, I hope you are counting Miami as the South.


----------



## Gunny (Jul 14, 2008)

Your Overlord said:


> umm
> that would be Peart
> and actually he's the drummer
> you might be speaking of Geddy Lee
> your looking for the singer for Rush right?



Well, that explains the name of the local shock jock crew's female announcer's cat -- Geddy Lee.  I was like, where the f*ck did she come up with THAT name?

Anyway, I wouldn't know their faces or names if they showed at my door.  I don't like the lead singer's voice, nor the band's music.

I am well-aware they have lots of fans and if that's what you like, power to you.  Enjoy.  I speak only for myself and it's a matter of taste.


----------



## Gunny (Jul 14, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Gunny, I hope you are counting Miami as the South.



I do.  Is there a reason?


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 14, 2008)

Shogun said:


> dude, niel young is the fucking MAN.  Check out Greendale.



I thought a Southern Man didn't need him around anyhow?

Actually, the guys didn't hate each other or anything.

"When Skynyrd criticized Neil Young&#8217;s &#8220;Southern Man,&#8221; it was for the sweeping generalization of all southerners as rednecks. Don&#8217;t condemn southerners now for what their ancestors did. &#8220;We thought Neil was shooting all the ducks in order to kill one or two,&#8221; Van Zant said. &#8220;We&#8217;re southern rebels, but more than that, we know the difference between right and wrong.&#8221; In fact, the band was quite outspoken about their disdain for Wallace&#8217;s policies."

I believe Ronnie Van Zandt wears a Neil Young t-shirt on the cover of Street Survivors.  They Skynyrd guys were all Neil Young fans.

Here's what Van Zandt said in an interview:

"We wrote Alabama as a joke. We didn't even think about it - the words just came out that way. We just laughed like hell, and said 'Ain't that funny'... We love Neil Young, we love his music..."


----------



## Gunny (Jul 14, 2008)

Steerpike said:


> I thought a Southern Man didn't need him around anyhow?
> 
> Actually, the guys didn't hate each other or anything.
> 
> ...



The same song contains a condemnation of Wallace.  

Just to clarify, several issue have been mixed into one here:

I don't like Neil Young's voice.  It sounds like he sings out his nose or something.  

I don't like the sweeping generalizations and stereotyping he does in a couple of songs ... Southern Man and Four Dead in Ohio.

The reason I don't like them is as has been exemplified here, people believe that crap.  However, I will leave this thread to its intended purpose and discuss this issue in a seperate one, so everyone can go back to hatin' on musicians/groups.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 14, 2008)

it's not all that difficult to believe when, as I said, the south as a culture WAS killing blacks.  

kinda like how Ohio wasn't that hard to believe given the incident it was written about.


I hope you have a great evening, Gunny!


----------



## Gunny (Jul 14, 2008)

Shogun said:


> it's not all that difficult to believe when, as I said, the south as a culture WAS killing blacks.
> 
> kinda like how Ohio wasn't that hard to believe given the incident it was written about.
> 
> ...



The South, as a culture or society, was NOT killing blacks.  That is an overgeneralization of all Southerners based on the actions of some.  

The US was, as a society, racist.  Not just the South.


----------



## William Joyce (Jul 14, 2008)

Shogun said:


> Speaking of Skynerd, Simple Man is my absolute favorite.



Great, great song... with a decent recent cover by some band whose name escapes me.  Pretty powerful cover.


----------



## William Joyce (Jul 14, 2008)

Your Overlord said:


> Ozzy Osbourne doing the Bee Gees "stayin alive" was pretty Wretched too



Speaking of Ozzy, does anyone know what the hell "No Bone Movies" was about?  I mean, surely Ozzy didn't do an anti-pornography song.  But you listen to the lyrics, and it sure sounds like it.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 15, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> The South, as a culture or society, was NOT killing blacks.  That is an overgeneralization of all Southerners based on the actions of some.
> 
> The US was, as a society, racist.  Not just the South.



where were the postcards coming from, dude?  Im not one to champion generalizations but I can post POSTCARDS of lynchings that don't come from any state other than the south.

I mean, the Confederate states WERE the south, homey.


----------



## Gunny (Jul 20, 2008)

Shogun said:


> where were the postcards coming from, dude?  Im not one to champion generalizations but I can post POSTCARDS of lynchings that don't come from any state other than the south.
> 
> I mean, the Confederate states WERE the south, homey.



And oddly enough, the worst, most ignorant racists I evern met, and most racist places I've ever been were in the Midwest.  As previously stated, the largest Klan organization ever in this country was in Indiana, not the "Confederate states."  The Klan's peak in 1924 boasted 4M members.  There aren't that many people in the South.  It was at the time 15% of the Nation's poulation.

Seems I recall you mentioning you live in Raytown.  Not in 1976 if you are black you didn't.  And you didn't got South in Wichita after dark if you were black.  Same in Omaha, NE. 

I'm not saying the South wasn't racist, nor am I saying the Klan wasn't violent.  However, racism was not solely a Southern thing, and 15% is hardly representative of "Southern Man."  We all are stereotyped and villified for the actions of the few rural, backwoods retards that continued to live in their own little world.  

As far as Kent State goes, once again Young presents a one-sided, bullshit viewpoint.  That incident escalated out of control on BOTH sides starting with radical moron students that beleived they were above the law compounded by the absolutely brilliant decision to throw rocks and bottles at National Guardsmen armed with rifles.  

No offense to anyone, but the National Guard has never been considered the elite of the military.  They play Army one weekend a month and 2 weeks each summer.  Hardly enough to instill rigid discipline in the face of being attacked and a situation out of control.  The OIC should have been handed his ass for losing control of his troops, but that is the opinion of someone who spent 20 years on active duty where control was absolute and drilled over and over into everyone's brains.

The short verison is Young oversimplifies and villifies things at are not so black and white simple as he would try to lead one to believe.


----------



## Gunny (Jul 20, 2008)

ANything by Tears for Fears REEKS.


----------



## Shattered (Jul 20, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> ANything by Tears for Fears REEKS.



_Shout, shout, let it all out..these are the things I can do without.._


----------



## stivex (Jul 20, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> And oddly enough, the worst, most ignorant racists I evern met, and most racist places I've ever been were in the Midwest.  As previously stated, the largest Klan organization ever in this country was in Indiana, not the "Confederate states."  The Klan's peak in 1924 boasted 4M members.  There aren't that many people in the South.  It was at the time 15% of the Nation's poulation.
> 
> Seems I recall you mentioning you live in Raytown.  Not in 1976 if you are black you didn't.  And you didn't got South in Wichita after dark if you were black.  Same in Omaha, NE.
> 
> ...



 Well said. The problem is that in this world of "awareness" and "education" only the idea/topic/point is important. Not the facts, sadly.


----------



## stivex (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah...Neil Young sucks balls!!! He sounds like a pussy. "Rock and roll will never die..." Just close your eyes and listen to him sing that and tell me he doesn't sound like a pansy.


----------



## Gunny (Jul 20, 2008)

Dancing in the Street with David Bowie and Mick Jagger


----------



## Shattered (Jul 20, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> ANything by Tears for Fears REEKS.





Shattered said:


> _Shout, shout, let it all out..these are the things I can do without.._



What?  You don't like my singing?


----------



## Gunny (Jul 20, 2008)

Shattered said:


> What?  You don't like my singing?



ummm ....(let's see ... arguing with a wench) =


----------



## Shattered (Jul 20, 2008)

GunnyL said:


> ummm ....(let's see ... arguing with a wench) =



Careful with that shovel...


----------



## Glori.B (Jul 20, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Careful with that shovel...



 

he won't be able to make that compy claim if they catch him with that shovel!


----------

